# Scree hill question



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I was playing a battle against Goblins and Orcs and this question came up. Do the goblin spider riders take a dangerous terrain test for a scree slope? They started on the hill and passed over and out of it in the first turn. My reasoning was that they started in the hill, so they had to take the test (lost 2). He reasoned that they have the strider rule so they do not take the test. 

Who was right on this rule?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Models with the Strider rule do not take Dangerous terrain tests. So I'm going to assume that Spider riders do not take Dangerous Terrain tests for Scree Slopes as they have Strider. 

Aramoro


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> Models with the Strider rule do not take Dangerous terrain tests. So I'm going to assume that Spider riders do not take Dangerous Terrain tests for Scree Slopes as they have Strider.
> 
> Aramoro


On the moneyk:


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will let the other player know for future reference.


----------

